# Qiviut spinning



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

I am a novice spinner with a love of luxury fiber. I just finished spinning 4 oz of qiviut (in anticipation of my cruise to Alaska). Not an easy spin. It came out bulky but gorgeous and as soft as can be. I’m trying to figure out how to make a cowl that doubles as a hood.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

You are one lucky girl, please post pictures of your hand spun yarn, please, thank you,

Janallyn


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Qiviut is exceedingly warm. That is it spun bulky, you will want something very lacy. If you want a cowl to cover your head too, just knit the cowl longer than you would for just going around the neck. Try a search on snood on ravelry.com.


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you, I’m trying to upload a picture. I tried to spin it fine but the roving was too fine for me.


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

I meant it was too fragile for me.


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

Here it is almost dry


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

No pictures. Quivet is very fine fiber and short so Short draw faster pedaling. You could blend some other fiber like silk or Merino just a little bit to be able to spin a bit better.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hooded cowl is a snood. If you make a cowl fatter and a bit longer you twist it and put it over your head. I did find hooded scarves also. Still looking for you.

https://kelbournewoolens.com/patterns-free/sugarplum

https://www.knitpicks.com/lace-cable-hooded-scarf-pattern/p/11556D

https://knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/cowls-neck-warmer

New one:
http://life-of-kristi.blogspot.com/2009/08/hood-scarf-pattern.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/nsearch/?q=Hooded%20scarves%20knit


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

This website doesn’t work well with my iPad, not having luck with the picture. Thank you for all your help. ????


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

You are so lucky to have spun quviut - I would love to be able to get some but guess it will be way too expensive.


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes, was expensive but I did buy it from Canada and the dollar is so strong that it was like getting a 25% discount, shipping and all.


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

Trying to post the picture


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Back again, me, lol, you are so lucky and it is beautiful, thank you for sharing your picture, I can almost feel it.

Janallyn


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I’m making the “chilkat” cowl,which can go up over your head, but it calls for fingering weight


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The yarn is very pretty. I like that it is heavier. Did you do wraps per inch to see what weight it turned out to be.


----------



## Brooklinegurl (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes, bulky. Thank you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Brooklinegurl said:


> Yes, bulky. Thank you.


That will make a wonderful snood. Warm and cozy.


----------

